# Aiming questions



## hashbrown (Mar 10, 2014)

For OTT:
When I shoot gangsta style, what is the best combination of anchor point and aiming reference on the sling?
Maybe something like an ear anchor and aiming at the top of the bands when everything is lined up?

For TTF:
Same thing: a good combo of anchor rest and aiming point.
Many of you guys say that I should aim at the center of the top band.....but what is the proper anchor point on my face for doing this? Or maybe a floating anchor? Thanks.


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

That's a tough question. Everyone is built a little different...what works for me won't be exactly the same for anyone else. The best way to find what works for you is just to start shooting and make little changes as you go. When I started, I used the corner of my mouth as an anchor for both types. If you are shooting too high, move the anchor up...the opposite for hitting too low. For hitting left and right, you can either move the anchor in the opposite direction of where you are hitting, or hold the slingshot to the left or right a little.

The first big step is becoming consistent....consistent in how you hold the frame and with your release. Then make small changes as you go. It won't take long to find out what works and what doesn't.

Also....start close to the target...maybe 5 or 6 yards, then work your way out farther.

But whatever you do....have fun!

Todd


----------



## hashbrown (Mar 10, 2014)

Thank you!
Does tweaking the pouch make the shot more consistent? 
I watched on of MJ's videos about making looped tubes work, and he said to tweak the pouch. Does it also work with flats?


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

hashbrown said:


> Thank you!
> Does tweaking the pouch make the shot more consistent?
> I watched on of MJ's videos about making looped tubes work, and he said to tweak the pouch. Does it also work with flats?


Personally, the only time I "tweak" the pouch, is when I'm using a PFS. Most of the time I shoot flats...mainly because I'm more accurate with them and because I haven't taken the time to learn enough about tubes...so I can't say much about them. I do however rotate the pouch...90 degrees if I'm using a corner of the mouth anchor, and 180 degrees if I'm using a floating anchor just past my ear. The only reason I do that is because that is what is comfortable for me. When I use my Spanish style frame, I don't "tweak" or rotate the pouch, but that is also a OTT that I hold horizontal, not gangster.

Todd


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Like GrayWolf said, the aiming reference is going to be slightly different for everyone. I personally shoot gangsta style, mostly flat bands, drawing back to around my ear and have the band just barely touch my face. I have a small twist to the pouch when shooting. If you search for some of Bill Hays videos you might find his method helpful. I hold the slingshot in my left hand so with TTF I look down the Left edge of the band for aiming, and with OTT I look straight down the band.

The only time I have had to "tweak" the pouch is with a PFS so as to avoid a hand or fork hit. If you use tubes for TTF you might have to adjust your reference slightly since the bands are obviously not as wide. :twocents:

Tom


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

I'd say if you just follow what I say in the following video... you'll be ahead of most shooters right away:






Also, I did a video several years ago that mentioned using a line on the bands to assist you in aiming... give that a try to:


----------



## BlackBob (Mar 8, 2013)

Beat me to it Bill I was about to post a link to these Excellent videos.

videos


----------



## hashbrown (Mar 10, 2014)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Bill Hays has the best shooting instruction videos. If you want to learn to shoot, follow the BEST.


----------

